# Blown CO2 safety valve



## m.c.gregg (Jan 3, 2006)

I am getting ready to make the switch to pressurized CO2 from DIY! I have had a setback, though - I went to my local welding shop to have the 10# aluminum tank filled, and some wise guy set it outside in the sun after filling it and blew the safety valve. How common is this? It was a used tank and possibly needed the valve replaced anyway, but it doesn't seem like a very bright idea for someone who is supposedly trained to work with pressurized gasses to set a refrigerated, freshly filled aluminum CO2 tank in the 90-degree Houston sun. Am I being too hard on them? 

Thanks for the input,
Mendi


----------



## SUBORPHAN (Apr 20, 2006)

i dont think you are being hard at all. being a professional he should have known very well the consequences of his action. especially at that kind of heat. they should definately replace the tank for you or refund you the money to get another one.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

m.c.gregg said:


> I am getting ready to make the switch to pressurized CO2 from DIY! I have had a setback, though - I went to my local welding shop to have the 10# aluminum tank filled, and some wise guy set it outside in the sun after filling it and blew the safety valve. How common is this? It was a used tank and possibly needed the valve replaced anyway, but it doesn't seem like a very bright idea for someone who is supposedly trained to work with pressurized gasses to set a refrigerated, freshly filled aluminum CO2 tank in the 90-degree Houston sun. Am I being too hard on them?
> 
> Thanks for the input,
> Mendi


It's about time! Leaving it in the sun or hot car will do that, just ask Luis.  They should replace it at no charge. All they need to do is replaced the safety valve.

Thanh


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Just be glad it didn't happen in your car or in your house. WHAMMO! Apparently the noise is unlike anything else on the planet.


----------



## SUBORPHAN (Apr 20, 2006)

so is there any safety precautions that we should take at home with the CO2 canisters? i mean what should the room temperature be? is there any risk if the aquarium and the cabonet(with the co2 canister inside) isplaced near the TV stereo etc? i just dont want a surprise BANG in my house on a fine summers day:brick:


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

CO2 cylinders are not supposed to ever be completely filled. A 5 pound cylinder will be "full" when it has 5 pounds of CO2 in it, but that leaves quite a bit of gas space to allow for thermal expansion. Of course a newly filled tank is very cold, so it shouldn't be left in the sun, but it also shouldn't blow the safety valve if it is heated to 90 degrees F. unless it was overfilled to begin with.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

SUBORPHAN said:


> so is there any safety precautions that we should take at home with the CO2 canisters? i mean what should the room temperature be? is there any risk if the aquarium and the cabonet(with the co2 canister inside) isplaced near the TV stereo etc? i just dont want a surprise BANG in my house on a fine summers day:brick:


A sudden bang wouldn't be good. 

As long as the tank isn't in direct sun and the room temperature doesn't exceed 90 F you shouldn't have a problem. I don't think placing the CO2 cylinder next to the TV or stereo will cause any problems, unless you knock over the cylinder. If it's under the tank in a stand, you most likely won't experience any issue. 

-John N.


----------



## m.c.gregg (Jan 3, 2006)

OK, just to update everyone, they did replace the safety valve and didn't charge either for the valve replacement or for the CO2 fill. Hopefully next time they won't put it in the sun, either. I may give them another chance. Everyone makes mistakes, and maybe it was a newbie doing the filling. Now I have the filled tank and all the necessary accessories and am setting up this evening after work! Thanks so much for the input everyone. 

I'm going to do a search for set-up instructions, but if anyone has ideas please feel free to share. I have a 10# tank, an Azoo regulator, brass check valve, and a Mighty Momato diffuser. 

Mendi


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

That's great news. I'm happy all worked out, and it looks like you have all the ingredients for a great pressurized system. It shouldn't be too hard to hook up everything. Make sure you use that plastic washer between the regulator and tank, and place the check valve closer to the diffuser then the regulator. 

Attaching the regulator to the tank is a set it and forget it process. Just makes sure you spray the connects with a soapy water solution to check for leaks. And place the diffuser under good water flow or under an intake. 

-John N.


----------



## STAANA (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi, Mendi!
Glad it all worked out for you. Let us know if you need any help with your system.
Rudy


----------



## MoonFish (Feb 12, 2006)

I just found an msds sheet on compressed CO2 and it says not to store over 125 degrees F. I hope it isn't that hot under your tank.


----------



## m.c.gregg (Jan 3, 2006)

Great tips, thanks so much John N. I had been wondering that very thing about the position of the check valve. You saved me tons of time searching. And I probably would never have noticed those plastic washers with the regulator if you hadn't mentioned them. I'm blonde! I will read all I can and proceed carefully. 

Thanks MoonFish - I too hope never gets that hot under my tank! It's in my bedroom/home office, so I imagine if it ever gets that hot I'll probably have a lot more problems than just a roomful of carbon dioxide (and the need to change pants after the explosion).


----------

